
Imgur.com exploit that allowed arbitrary JavaScript to be embedded - forgotmypassw
Apparently there was some bug on imgur.com that allowed people to upload arbitrary JavaScript appended to the images. imgur.com seems to have acknowledged the issue already[0]. The exploit found was targetting an imageboard called 8chan[1]. There are also a few threads on 4chan about this[2][3][4][5].<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;imgur&#x2F;status&#x2F;646109824342593536<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;heYvWu5Y<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rbt.asia&#x2F;g&#x2F;thread&#x2F;50407085<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rbt.asia&#x2F;g&#x2F;thread&#x2F;50409306<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rbt.asia&#x2F;g&#x2F;thread&#x2F;50410681<p>[5] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rbt.asia&#x2F;g&#x2F;thread&#x2F;50411692
======
emmab
This is called XSS. see here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-
site_scripting#Persisten...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-
site_scripting#Persistent)

